# Which one...CBE Elite Target sight or Axcel Target sight



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't say one is better than the other but I prefer the CBE. I guess it's the quick drive.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

CBE has a simple and rock solid design. It has everything you need and nothing to fail.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one gripe about the CBE, it takes FOREVER to crank the bugger. My luck usually goes like this, 30ft walk-up and then the next damn target is an 80y shot!!! SO, crank crank crank crank crank crank crank. But, I don't think there is a more solid sight made than the CBE. It is simple and that is why it is so tough.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

AXCEL gets my vote. Even though I don't shoot Dark side equipment, I do have a Bow set up for FS and it is sporting the AXCEL 3000. I have it set up just for fun, but it is everything you could want (without the nicks & cuts of a blade!) :wink:


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

cbe Most sturdy built sight you can buy


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I use Axcell 1 thing I dont like about CBE no quick drive Ok for target but feild /3D would drive me mad winding it all of the time.


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

The Quad-Lite 3D sight moves very quickly at a rate of .250 per turn of the sight knob and is probably the most popular moveable sight found on the ASA and IBO ranges today. It has very smooth and fast adjustment for those wanting that sort of rapid travel. For guys wanting to utilize the clicks, the Elite 3D/Target is .00208 per click. There is no rapid adjustment on these two versions and they're designed more for the Field/FITA shooter in mind although many prefer this style of sight for 3D as well.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i used to shoot axcels, then i had one die on me completely at the last tourney i went to... and i wasn't alone in having issues with them

long story short i now have a pair of CBE Elites and they are much nicer sights than the last AX3000 i got


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Got two sets that are in mint condition, that I will let go if your looking for one of the






CBE's. One is the Elite, the other is the Quad lite. Both are ready to go. Just send me a PM if interested.


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

Cbe all the way, bump for the lookers up top


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

EGriggs said:


> The Quad-Lite 3D sight moves very quickly at a rate of .250 per turn of the sight knob and is probably the most popular moveable sight found on the ASA and IBO ranges today. It has very smooth and fast adjustment for those wanting that sort of rapid travel. For guys wanting to utilize the clicks, the Elite 3D/Target is .00208 per click. There is no rapid adjustment on these two versions and they're designed more for the Field/FITA shooter in mind although many prefer this style of sight for 3D as well.


Just to be devil's advocate with no disrespect intended, but how is a sight without a rapid adjustment feature more designed for a Field shooter? Unless it is FITA Field, FITA I can understand since you only change distances 3 to 5 times. Having shot Field for a few years, I can say that a rapid adjustment feature is almost a necessity. Try going from a Bunny target (last shot for Field is 20 feet) to a 60, 65, or 80 yard target. Those little ball bearings in the sight knobs will get a serious workout. Unless you are really lucky to get a Field range with targets that are 5 yard increments from shortest to longest or some other similar design, you will be cranking that sight knob a bunch between each target and wishing for a rapid adjust button.

I don't doubt that the Quad-Lite 3D and/or Elite 3D/Target sights are as popular as you say in the ASA and IBO arena. However, I will state the obvious, 3D (ASA and IBO) is not Field, or FITA Field, and I personally would hesitate to get a sight without a rapid adjustment feature. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Just to be devil's advocate with no disrespect intended, but how is a sight without a rapid adjustment feature more designed for a Field shooter? Unless it is FITA Field, FITA I can understand since you only change distances 3 to 5 times. Having shot Field for a few years, I can say that a rapid adjustment feature is almost a necessity. Try going from a Bunny target (last shot for Field is 20 feet) to a 60, 65, or 80 yard target. Those little ball bearings in the sight knobs will get a serious workout. Unless you are really lucky to get a Field range with targets that are 5 yard increments from shortest to longest or some other similar design, you will be cranking that sight knob a bunch between each target and wishing for a rapid adjust button.
> 
> I don't doubt that the Quad-Lite 3D and/or Elite 3D/Target sights are as popular as you say in the ASA and IBO arena. However, I will state the obvious, 3D (ASA and IBO) is not Field, or FITA Field, and I personally would hesitate to get a sight without a rapid adjustment feature. Just my 2 pennies.


I rocked a CBE Elite for the past two years. Never once did I wish it had rapid adjust. Just another thing that can potentially become a problem, and I'm not in such a hurry that I can't take the extra ten seconds (if that) to keep turning.The only thing I don't like is that there are no reference marks for the second or third axis adjustment. Other than that, I have a brand new Shibuya CPX that may never see the light of day, and two Axcels that are relegated to back up duty. The CBE just never gave me any problems.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the Axcel is great. I have the 4500 and never had a problem at all.


----------



## Malbubbles (Mar 8, 2009)

Had a CBE Quad Lite 3D couple years ago, never should have sold it. Didn't CBE get bought out though? Have heard some grumbling lately about the CBE quality has gone downhill since then. Would like to know also if anyone has bought a CBE in last year or so and had any issues as I myself debating between buying another CBE quad set up again or the Axcell 3000.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't speak for CBE for I have little experience with them, but they do look like simple sights.
I have however used an Axcel 4500 for the past couple months and wow is it ever a solid sight. Even just the feel of it compared to my old sure loc supreme it is a solid sight. The rapid adjustment works nicely and I haven't seen any issue with it. Yes there are alot of elite archers who have no issue for turning the knob for 30 seconds, but to the average joe the rapid adjustment is alot more convenient. I can say I wont be changing my sight for a while though.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i used to shoot axcels, then i had one die on me completely at the last tourney i went to... and i wasn't alone in having issues with them
> 
> long story short i now have a pair of CBE Elites and they are much nicer sights than the last AX3000 i got


I had the same problems, well not to the extent of complete disaster lol. Axcels are nice sights, however I found myself having to tweak my windage/elevation if I kept shooting one distance as time went on. I now have a CBE and I haven't touched either in over 2 weeks...the ability to really lock down a zero is invaluable imo


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Josh was there when my sight failed and saw first hand what it was like... i bought two sights that weekend 

last night i shot a 324 and a 326, i never clicked my sight after the first 3 practice arrows. I shot two years with an AX3000 if not more and for the most part i had to click my sight during EVERY game to keep the arrows impacting where my dot was. With the CBE's i have, i set it and it doesn't move with any number of shots


----------

